# My First Navarre Fishing Report!



## Showintail Inshore (Jun 21, 2018)

Navarre, Florida Fishing Report June 2018!

Welcome to the Navarre, Florida Fishing Report June 2018! We've had some great fishing this month and have got a lot to report, so if you’re looking to reel in a ton of fish, continue reading the rest of our Navarre, Florida fishing report for June 2018!

Weather -

So far June is in a spell of great fishing weather and water temperature. The weather is hot and the sun Is shining so remember to cover up and stay in the shade as much as possible. Sunglasses, hat and SPF 50+ sunscreen are also recommended.

What's Biting?

Trout-
The trout bite is good right now and we've been catching plenty of over 20" fish daily.
There is a lot of trout activity on the flats and inshore waters this month and a great chance at catching the trout of a life time!

Best Baits
We used live pinfish and shrimp around grass and sand mixed areas with great success! Rig any live bait on a popping cork and you should find the trout pretty easily!
For those using artificial - topwater lures, Paddle tails and jerk bait are producing a ton of Speckled Trout in Santa Rosa Sound and Pensacola Bay this month!

Redfish
Now is the perfect time to catch a Redfish as the bite has been getting better every day!
The redfish are roaming and will remain in schools all over Santa Rosa Sound for the next 3 months, so you can schedule a fishing trip now and get in on the action.
Best Baits
We have found that using live shrimp or pinfish for bait and cut ladyfish or mullet for bottom fishing works best.
Artificial baits like gold spoons and jerk baits are catching plenty of redfish this time of year!

Croakers, Bluefish, Flounder…
The Floridian fishing weather has been awesome in June and we’ve been catching a variety of species depending on the weather and the client’s preferences.
We’ve been catching everything from Croakers, Black drum, and Spanish mackerel, to Bluefish, Crevalle jack, Flounder and even Sheepshead.
Don’t hesitate until the end of the season to schedule your trip, come and experience an awesome time fishing with us.

Connect with us on social media and be a part of the adventure!

Facebook - Showintail Inshore Charters

Instagram - Showintail_Inshore_Charters

Twitter - @Showintail

website : www.showintailinshorecharters.com

Phone - 850-582-3474

If you are looking for a great place to stay in Navarre, Florida area, check out Navarre Best Western at http://navarrebestwestern.com


----------

